# 13 week old BEARDED DRAGON



## nannybarb08 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi does anyone know why my 13 weeks old bearded dragon waves its arms at my 2yr old male beardie called barney, could this mean it might be a female.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Arm waving is a sign of submission .. I really hope they are not in the same vivarium. If they are its probably waving frantically saying 'please dont eat me' because thats what can happen with such an age/size difference.


----------



## nannybarb08 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Dragon*



antw23uk said:


> arm waving is a sign of submission .. I really hope they are not in the same vivarium. If they are its probably waving frantically saying 'please dont eat me' because thats what can happen with such an age/size difference.


-no they are in different vivs, other sides of the room, when barney was out of viv he ran up the settee cushions and when the little one saw him ,it arm waved


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah sounds like a classic sign of submission. It probably made the little ones heart go a bit faster when he saw your adult running towards him, lol

Be really careful. It wasnt long ago and guy brought a baby beardie, put it in with his two adults 'just to keep it warm' whilst he set up the new viv, he swore they were one end of the viv and the baby was the other .... needless to say the baby vanished pretty quickly and became the dinner :sad:


----------



## nannybarb08 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Dragon*

NO i will never put it in with my adult dragon, i do understand that BARNEY would eat it. If its a female i think i should call her WILMA, SHE IS GROWING VERY FAST AND EATING ME OUT OF HOUSE AND HOME


----------



## beardieboy123 (Aug 4, 2011)

it is just a way of saying dont hurt me sort of like when dogs show their belly


----------

